# Topics > Ethics. Ethical laws of robotics and AI >  K&L Gates Endowment for Ethics and Computational Technologies, Carnegie Mellon University, Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania, USA

## Airicist

"Carnegie Mellon Receives $10 Million From K&L Gates To Study Ethical Issues Posed by Artificial Intelligence"

November 1, 2016

----------

